# Hey there, new person <--



## alli (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi. I'm Alli. I have a 10 month old kitty, Penelope. I got her last Sept. after having to put my other, Tazz, down. I'm in vancouver, canada. I was on, or attempted to be on, some myspace cat groups, but they just bicker and act like kids there.
So here I am, yaay.

My Penelope, a.k.a goof head, pee head,muffins, punkins, punky, silly girl.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

She's so pretty!!!! I'm glad you're here. 

I've learned a whole lot just in the short time I've been here.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello to you and the cutie!


----------



## JewelFilly (Apr 16, 2008)

Glad you're here! I was in the same "Myspace Boat" and I love it here, kitties so cute, enjoy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Penelope is so cute!


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome!  
Ohhhhh, so cute *melt*... She looks a little bit like Horst. Or? The same ears... I love it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. Your little one sure is a cutie. I look forward to many more pictures.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! Penelope is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Penelope's gorgeous! Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a little sweetheart she is!


----------

